# precise cutting



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

August 8, 2010:

I have a piece of wood which is 32 " long by 1 1/2" wide by 22/32 " deep. I want to reduce the depth to 19/32". In other words I want to remove 3/32 ". {The wood is either pine or cedar from Home depot.}. What is the best way to do this? I am thinking to buy a plane. I do have a belt sander.

Please can I be advised as to how I can move forward?

Thank you;
Angus


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It can be done with either instrument. You just have to be slow and precise and measure often. 

I would first draw a line down each side that is 3/32" from one side. By having the line on each side you can tell if you are keeping the cut level. 

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a table saw, set the cut for ⅝" and run the piece on edge, then block sand the cut edge. Use a push stick and featherboard.


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

Why not find someone with a planer? Or is this a project that you want to accomplish yourself?


----------



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks George: I bought a small plane from HD and it worked well.

Angus


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

angusmdmclean said:


> Thanks George: I bought a small plane from HD and it worked well.
> 
> Angus


You are welcome.

George


----------

